
How to remove breathing sounds from your audio recordings - rick4470
https://www.knowrick.com/blog/how-to-remove-breathing-sound-from-your-audio-recording-using-obs
======
rabboRubble
When I did corporate education narrations, half of the work was breath and
mouth opening/closing control. Reading was the easy part.

Begin recording = inhale, open mouth, wait fraction of second then speak

Mid-sentence inhale = decide where to breathe in text, and at that word, leave
mouth open, inhale then continue speaking

End recording = end talking, leave mouth open

(Worse than the breathing sounds was wet mouth smacking open and close sounds
when I needed to inhale, or at start or ends of dialogue.) _

~~~
rick4470
Good points.

------
qhoc
After going through the site, I still don't know what software is it that he
used. Did I miss something?

~~~
rabboRubble
At the 20 sec mark he mentioned OVS or OBS. Doesn't ring a bell for me. Screen
shots looked Mac-ish.

~~~
Turing_Machine
OBS:

[https://obsproject.com/](https://obsproject.com/)

